# What is a healthy wine pulse rate?



## Stephenite (25 Mar 2018)

What's your wine pulse rate? 

There must be many factors involved. I'm 50 years old and exercise, on average, every other day ... and I'm not dancing at the mo'. It's a boxed Cote du Rhone if it has anything to do with it.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5193493, member: 9609"]what is it without wine ?
[/QUOTE]
I don't know


----------



## eagles633 (26 Mar 2018)

Stephenite said:


> View attachment 401589
> 
> 
> What's your wine pulse rate?
> ...


jesus h christ. do you not know that using tech for cycling on this forum is a big tabboo. You will enjoy without tech!!!! As for using tech as a drinking aid......*faints


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2018)

Is the _Press Start _on your pulsometre wrist thingy for when you have to chuck another glass of vino down your neck?


----------



## Stephenite (26 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Is the _Press Start _on your pulsometre wrist thingy for when you have to chuck another glass of vino down your neck?


Probably means i don't know how to use the watch properly.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Mar 2018)

Another glass later and I'm on the water. Pulse rate slightly higher.

Further study needed.


----------



## eagles633 (26 Mar 2018)

Stephenite said:


> View attachment 401590
> 
> 
> Another glass later and I'm on the water. Pulse rate slightly higher.
> ...


if you run out before you are drunk. it will hit 180. This is normal


----------



## Stephenite (26 Mar 2018)

eagles633 said:


> if you run out before you are drunk. it will hit 180. This is normal


Imagine if you lived in a country where all the off-licences shut at 3 on a saturday... Welcome to my hell.


----------



## eagles633 (26 Mar 2018)

Stephenite said:


> Imagine if you lived in a country where all the off-licences shut at 3 on a saturday... Welcome to my hell.


wow. that must be bad. don't worry, if you make a joke in scotland you get sent to prison.


----------



## Beebo (26 Mar 2018)

Try the same experiment after 5 double vodka red bulls and report back.


----------



## lazybloke (26 Mar 2018)

Sample size of 1 isn't exactly definitive but my friend's Fitbit confirms pulse is elevated for 2-3 days after drinking.


----------



## DanZac (26 Mar 2018)

lazybloke said:


> Sample size of 1 isn't exactly definitive but my friend's Fitbit confirms pulse is elevated for 2-3 days after drinking.



2 or 3 days? I know my pulse rate is 5-10 beats higher when sitting having a beer than sitting without drinking. Not very scientific and I've no idea how long it takes to return to normal. I'm certainly not abstaining for 3 days to find out though.


----------



## Alan O (1 Apr 2018)

I haven't consumed any alcohol this year until today, when I'm bottling some of my 2016 blackberry wine and sampling a little as I do...

And my pulse is 57, 214, 7 ounces, excuse me vicar, is that your rhinoceros....?


----------



## oldwheels (7 Apr 2018)

Eagles66 please elaborate. I would really like to know.


----------



## zak3737 (8 Apr 2018)

I have massive Cardio issues with alcohol, it sends mine through the roof, not pleasant.
So much so, that although I still enjoy a beer or 2, or occasional Wine/G&T, I rarely drink after 8pm, as going to bed with a racing ticker is not pleasant,
not to mention the sweats and broken sleep.....

We were at friends last weekend, from 2pm on.......and after 3 bottles of Corona, I had perhaps 3 glasses of Sauvignon between 4 & 7.30pm, and was suddenly aware of my racing HR. Friend who's house it was said 'Oh we can soon check that', perhaps doubting my assessment, and produced his Garmin Running Watch, which after wearing for 10mins, showed my Pulse at a steady 108/109 ish..........altho the 3/4 guys also with me who'd perhaps drunk way more, were all at 69/70 ish......

Just strengthened my resolve to avoid a lot of booze, sadly, as it clearly doesnt do good things to my ticker.

(NB - I have been checked out by a Cardiologist, all's ok 'plumbing wise', he just said many have same issues with Booze. )


----------



## Stephenite (8 Apr 2018)

After a little googling...

Heart rate increases while drinking wine due to vasodilation (widening of the blood vessels).


----------



## Julia9054 (11 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Except vasodilation causes a decrease in arterial blood pressure and heart rate...


Might heart rate then increase as a response to the decrease in blood pressure in order to keep cardiac output constant?


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Apr 2018)

I think you need another glass of wine, while you think this out


----------

